# When should you start feeding your fish?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in the Chicagoland area and the ice is off the pond. It has gotton up to 50 degrees a couple of days but was back down to 35 today. I was wondering what the guide lines are when you should start feeding your fish. I have some 6" Koi and the pond is about 30" deep.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If they are mouthing at me up on top, I will put in some food. Jerry


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

When the water is consistently above 50 degrees F.

Bill


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Sport magazines will tell fishermen that fish will stop feeding below 55F as they have trouble digesting food in the cold. I guess that is why a large fish would ignore a small minnow in the summer but get caught on one during ice fishing season.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I am NOT an expert, but remember reading that feeding should start, as previously pointed out, once water temperature climbs above 50 deg.  I, however, also read that its a good idea to start early with the flaked food, not the float pellets and to wait until the pond gets more active to introduce the pellets.  The claim was that the flakes are easier on their systems while they are "waking back up".  Generally I've found that my fish manage without being fed anyway.  The primary reason I throw food in is to either count the fish or entertain my kids.

Robert


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Everything I've read on the subject points to the 50 degrees F number and the reason given is this:

At temps below 50F, a fish's metabolism slows down significantly and will not be able to digest its food as quickly, potentially causing it to go rancid in their digestive system, which could be fatal to the fish.  Now, they don't stop eating altogether, but will forage through the muck on the bottom of the pond.  According to the sites that I have visited, this is more than enough nourishment to keep them alive until the temps begin to climb again.

Mark


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

50 degrees is correct. But that is water temp, not air temp. Even then, feed them sparingly, and they do make a cool weather food for them that digests easier. Once the water warms even more, you can feed them whatever you normally do.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I stuck the probe for an electronic thermometer in the pond. Mine's up to about 55, and on a sunny day the fish are toward the top. Guess it's time to start feeding, and to put the pump back in. Ahhhhhh, here comes summer!


----------

